

Limit of (2^10x - 10^3x) as x approaches infinity = ? or Gigabytes != Gibibytes - rplst8
http://www.lantzipedia.com/2013/12/lim-x-infinity-210x-103x-or-gigabytes.html

======
sp332
Too bad HN's formatting messed up your title.

~~~
rplst8
Indeed.

